
I hate sharing what I create, but I can't stop doing it - PuffinBlue
https://www.josharcher.uk/blog/hate-sharing-what-create-but-cant-stop-doing-it/
======
dozzie
There is a simple solution, though it's quite laborous: create something that
you're actually proud of and you know is robust, well-written, and documented.

~~~
PuffinBlue
For me, the dislike of sharing is divorced from the quality of content shared.
I've created material I'm intensely proud of and has received high praise from
those individuals I sorely wanted praise from (no, not my mum, actual people
who matter and paid a lot of money for things I created).

Yet I still deleted it from public view soon after sharing it. I've come to
accept such feelings as a natural part of my condition (in the sense of 'human
condition', not a disease) and so now just have to do, share and get on with
it.

There's something quite calming in accepting ones own foibles.

